# DR- Cartoon like?



## Michaek (May 17, 2010)

Can someone who experiences these symptoms please tell me in more detail what it is actually like? When people with severe DR say they feel they live in some cartoon land, or that everything looks cartoonish, what do they mean? Does everything around them literally look like it was drawn or animated?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

No it does not look like a cartoon land, it just has this "feel" that's a little off from regular reality. As if people have don't depth in their personality and that personality makes them seem cartoonish and unreal...it's some kind of internal connection gone wrong. Are you a researcher?


----------



## Michaek (May 17, 2010)

No im just a guy with DP/DR. I had this very weird dream last night that I was with my family in some sort of alternate cartoon reality. Like we were all Simpsons characters or something, and we knew that it was not supposed to be like that. So I woke up all freaked out that I was in some cartoon land, or perceiving reality to be cartoonish. I have not had these thoughts before so I know that it is just my dream that is freaking me out and making me think like this, so I just wanted feedback from some other people who say they feel things are "cartoonish." I have felt that people around me dont have depth in their personality and it can make them and the world seem unreal, but "cartoonish" just seems like an odd and unfitting adjective to attach to it.


----------



## SixStringRoad (Sep 4, 2010)

to me derealization is like a movie with no meaning to it. ur just a one person audience member watching a movie that you can't fully understand. everyone in the movie understands each other and their reality, but you dont. so basically one thing that can happened with derealisation is like if someone was about to be shot right in front of u by someone else, and it seems like its not real so you don't fully have the emotions to react to it.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Michaek said:


> Can someone who experiences these symptoms please tell me in more detail what it is actually like? When people with severe DR say they feel they live in some cartoon land, or that everything looks cartoonish, what do they mean? Does everything around them literally look like it was drawn or animated?


I consider myself to have severe DR, and while the world doesn't appear to be ''cartoonish'' per se, everything just seems so surreal. Like I feel as if there's a big fog/veil in front of my eyes, preventing me from really, truly ''seeing'' reality. Everything pretty much just seems so distorted and hazy and 2D-ish, but I wouldn't say cartoonish...that'd be a little bizarre.


----------

